# il foglio che si dà gli autisti in caso di incidente



## borz

Ciao,
potreste dirmi come si chiama quel foglio? Quello che ti da' l'altra autista se la colpa é stata sua.

Grazie


----------



## Carthusian cat

Ciao Borz,
si chiama "_foglio di constatazione amichevole_", però lo compilano tutti gli autisti dei veicoli coinvolti nell'incidente, non solo quello "che ha la colpa", e poi ognuno ne tiene una copia da consegnare alla propria assicurazione.


----------



## gabrigabri

Si usa anche "cid"
(DeMauro):

CID
sigla
1 _Cooperativa Italiana Doppiatori_ 
2 _Convenzione di Indennizzo Diretto_, nelle assicurazioni automobilistiche.




> Ciao,
> potreste dirmi come si chiama quel foglio? Quello che ti da' l'altro autista (automobilista) se la colpa è stata sua.


----------



## awanzi

Da noi si usa, infatti, praticamente solo Cid.


----------



## borz

Grazie!! Infatti mi sembrava un po' buffa la situazione post-incidente in cui uno salta dall'auto furioso e si mette a urlare tipo: "ti denuncio se non mi dai subito il _foglio di constatazione amichevole 
_


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ma sarebbe altrettanto buffo mettersi a urlare "O il _CID_ o morte!" in mezzo alla strada! Questa sigla suona molto da addetti ai lavori, dubito che una parte consistente di automobilisti la conosca (o perlomeno riconosca immediatamente).


----------



## itka

MünchnerFax said:


> Ma sarebbe altrettanto buffo mettersi a urlare "O il _CID_ o morte!" in mezzo alla strada! Questa sigla suona molto da addetti ai lavori, dubito che una parte consistente di automobilisti la conosca (o perlomeno riconosca immediatamente).



Non capisco  Che cos'è il CID ? (ovviamente all'infuori del foglio di costatazione amichevole ?)


----------



## MünchnerFax

itka said:


> Non capisco  Che cos'è il CID ? (ovviamente all'infuori del foglio di costatazione amichevole ?)


Nient'altro.


----------



## borz

Ma cosa vi dite allora dopo un incidente? Dammi il...?


----------



## tie-break

borz said:


> Ma cosa vi dite allora dopo un incidente? Dammi il...?


 
Ci si dice: "facciamo la constatazione amichevole?"
Ma se l'altro non è daccordo si chiamano i vigili, preferibilmente senza spostare le auto coinvolte nell'incidente.


----------



## borz

E poi chiami il tuo amico arrabbiato é dici: Questo str... non volle fare la costatazione amichevole? Cioé il foglietto non viene menzionato? E... se il foglio viene portato via dal vento? Il vento ha tirato via il...?


----------



## tie-break

borz said:


> E poi chiami il tuo amico arrabbiato é dici: Questo str...   non vuole fare la constatazione amichevole?  Cioé il foglietto non viene menzionato?  E... se il foglio viene portato via dal vento? Il vento ha tirato via il...?


 strana casualità   direi il vento ha fatto volar via il foglio di constatazione amichevole (o la constatazione amichevole) e purtroppo lo/la abbiamo perso/a.


----------



## borz

Speriamo che non venga un camion mentre si sta dicendo la frase


----------



## rocamadour

borz said:


> E poi chiami il tuo amico arrabbiato e dici: Questo str... non vuole fare la costatazione amichevole? Cioé il foglietto non viene menzionato? E... se il foglio viene portato via dal vento? Il vento ha portato via il... la costatazione amichevole


Ciao borz! 
Il fatto è che "il foglio" rimane sottinteso, per cui si dice comunemente "la costatazione amichevole": 
-Abbiamo fatto la costatazione amichevole
-Devo portare la costatazione amichevole all'assicurazione
-Stiamo compilando la costatazione amichevole
-Devo rifare la costatazione amichevole perché era sbagliata
-Va bene se facciamo la costatazione amichevole?...
ecc.
Forse l'unico caso in cui metterei "il foglio" è quando è appena successo il sinistro e le due persone coinvolte si chiedono se uno dei due ha "il foglio della costatazione amichevole", intendendo fisicamente il pezzo di carta...
-Lei ce l'ha (tu ce l'hai) il foglio della costatazione amichevole?
-Facciamo la costatazione amichevole: tu ce l'hai il foglio?

Ciao!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Per borz (ma anche Rocamadour!  ):

_co*n*statazione._


----------



## arirossa

MünchnerFax said:


> Ma sarebbe altrettanto buffo mettersi a urlare "O il _CID_ o morte!" in mezzo alla strada! Questa sigla suona molto da addetti ai lavori, dubito che una parte consistente di automobilisti la conosca (o perlomeno riconosca immediatamente).


Oddio, io qui (assolutamente *non* tra addetti ai lavori) sento parlare molto più spesso del "CID" che della "constatazione amichevole"...


----------



## awanzi

MünchnerFax said:


> Ma sarebbe altrettanto buffo mettersi a urlare "O il _CID_ o morte!" in mezzo alla strada! Questa sigla suona molto da addetti ai lavori, dubito che una parte consistente di automobilisti la conosca (o perlomeno riconosca immediatamente).




Infatti il mio parere è che la gente pensa che "il cid" è quel foglio lì, senza sapere nè che cid è una sigla, nè tantomeno il suo significato!

Ripeto che dalle mie parti "Hai fatto il Cid?" "Ce l'hai il Cid?" sono domande molto comuni anche tra i non addetti... (forse anche per l'elevato numero di incidenti!).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Amici,

Il mio modesto contributo:

- CID (la Convenzione di Indennizzo Diretto) non esiste più. Proprio da quest'anno.

- CAI (la Constatazione Amichevole di Incidente) è il nome esatto di quel famoso modulo di cui parliamo. Si compila in ogni sua parte e, se è (era) sottoscritta da tutti e due i conducenti, permette(va) l'applicazione della Convenzione di Indennizzo Diretto.

- la forma breve per chiamare quel foglio di carta è MODULO BLU.

Ora vado ai sondaggi a dire quanto mi piace co*n*statazione anzi che costatazione.

Ciao!

A.A.


----------



## itka

Dunque se faccio un'incidente in Italia devo richiamare il modulo blu.
Saro capita almeno ? O meglio continuare a parlare del CID ?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Il modulo blu dovrebbe essere capito da tutti.


----------



## Sicanius

itka said:


> Dunque se faccio un'incidente in Italia devo richiamare il modulo blu.
> Saro capita almeno ? O meglio continuare a parlare del CID ?





Angel.Aura said:


> Il modulo blu dovrebbe essere capito da tutti.



Beh, io non lo capirei , ma potrei essere l'unica eccezione...


----------



## gabrigabri

Neanche io saprei di che si parla.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Idem come sopra. Io ho provato ad immedesimarmi nella situazione: guido tranquilla tranquilla e una vecchia si immette in strada senza guardare. Mi rifà la fiancata. Scendo, tiro due porchi (è gergale, vero?.. allora "dico due parolacce"), poi faccio un bel respiro, fisso la vecchia e le dico:
"Ce l'ha il foglio di constatazione amichevole?No? Ce l'ho io."
Ecco.


----------



## itka

Grazie a tutti ! Spero di non averne bisogna ! 

Carthusian cat, fai lo stesso se invece di una vecchietta sta Monica Belluci davanti a te ?


----------



## Carthusian cat

itka said:


> Grazie a tutti ! Spero di non averne bisogno !
> 
> Carthusian cat, è lo stesso se invece di una vecchietta c'è Monica Bellucci davanti a te ?


 
Piccole correzioni  
Si, con Monica mi comporterei anche peggio, visto che sono una femminuccia...


----------



## daniele712

itka said:


> Grazie a tutti ! Spero di non averne bisogna !
> 
> Carthusian cat, fai lo stesso se invece di una vecchietta sta Monica Belluci davanti a te ?


Io sarei molto gentile con Monica Bellucci, ma dopo che nel Cid conferma di aver causato lei l'incidente.
Itka il CID serve per evitare spese e trafile nei tribunali, solo da questo punto di vista(della legge) è una constatazione amichevole.

Daniele


----------



## itka

Grazie per le risposte ! Sorry Carthusian Cat... non m'immaginava che una femmine possa dire parolacce !!! (lol, naturalmente )
Daniele mi ricordero' del senso limitativo della parola "amichevole"...


----------



## borz

Grazie tante delle vostre risposte!



arirossa said:


> Oddio, io qui (assolutamente *non* tra addetti ai lavori) sento parlare molto più spesso del "CID" che della "constatazione amichevole"...



Scusatemi, che significa:addetti ai lavori?
Grazie!


----------



## borz

Ah, l'ho trovato in De Mauro: addetto ai lavori: 
chi ha una particolare competenza in un determinato campo; al pl., iron., gruppo ristretto ed esclusivo, spec. in un ambito professionale: _questa riunione è solo per gli addetti ai lavori
_


----------

